# Probleme mit DirectoryIndex



## veriatea (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Webseiten, die in einem Unterordner stecken nur aufrufen kann, wenn ich die Datei-Endung mit angabe.
http://example.com geht einwandfrei. Es wird die die index.php aufgerufen.

http://example.com/ordner/subordner geht nicht. Erst wenn ich http://example.com/ordner/subordner/index.htm angebe, wird die Seite eingetragen.

In dem DirectoryIndex von ispConfig ist die index.htm ja aber aufgeführt... ???!

Muss ich da noch irgendwas besonderes einstellen?


----------

